# A Midwest Wild Turkey Bonanza! w/pics



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

It's always a joy for me hunt in the Midwest; the stark beauty of the country, the fine folks that farm there, and the beautiful and plentiful critters that dwell there.

I had never shot a wild turkey before, although I've helped friends and family get theirs, and I've called a few of them in on my own. Finally it was my turn. I had gotten lucky this year in Utah and drew a conservation tag for a _Rio Grande _Wild Turkey, and I didn't want to eat tag soup again. It was time to get the proverbial hunting juices flowing and I decided a Midwest turkey hunt was in order. Time to hone the skills.

As we headed east the land transformed into rolling hills, farmland, and tree chocked gullies. Good sign? :? 









We arrived early the first evening. Just in time to do some scouting.









We found birds in this roost tree.









The next morning came quickly with the haunting sounds of this non-native dove.









The valley was also filled with the sounds of wild turkey making their way towards us.









Mike connected on his first bird, a 23 lb. tom with a 9" beard.









I took a different rout back to the vehicle and found this tom. Boy they are heavy! And he was only 21 lbs!


















Jelly head!









Most of the birds in this area a hybridized combination of either the _Merriam's_ or the _Rio Grande _subspecies. Some birds show more tendencies of one race. Mike's bird is on the left; and of more _Rio Grande _lineage; mine is on the right, and has more _Merriam _blood running though his veins. Flocks had birds of all colors in them.









Wildlife abounds in the Midwest. Here is peter cottontail.









And a Burrowing Owl peaks from his lair.









A different kind of Turkey (Vulture that is&#8230;  )









The next day was tough. The wind started blowing the night before and by morning it was howling across the plains. 









B-Mobile baby!









Taking Cover.









Busted!









This old farmstead had birds using the tall cottonwoods as roost trees. The farmer wanted them gone!









Barnyard pests.









So we obliged.









Scanning the horizon.









Conservationists: our hunting rig.









Struttin' his stuff.









More for next year&#8230;  









Caleb 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Zim. Great pictures. That one of the turkey on front of the tree is very nice. Good eatin soon.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, you guys _killed_ more turkeys than me and troll boy _saw!_

Good job Zimmy. Ya gonna mount any of them turkeys? :wink:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like you guys did a fine job, but how did you kill those turkeys without the Keebler Elf there and his magic calls? :shock: --\O --\O


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Looks like you guys did a fine job, but how did you kill those turkeys without the Keebler Elf there and his magic calls? :shock: --\O --\O


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- ........................................

Now that I gotten up off the floor, that is an awesome hunt and great pictures, good job Zim!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Looks like you guys did a fine job, but how did you kill those turkeys without the Keebler Elf there and his magic calls? :shock: --\O --\O


I'll tell you how, ya big smartass, They didn't *call* any of them in. They were so sneaky they just indianed up on them and shot. :twisted: Now that takes incredible skills.

Now, if they'd _had_ my calling skills on hand I'm sure the outcome would have been different. 8)


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Caleb,

Just awesome, thanks for sharing. I really enjoyed the varity of pictures. Congrats on your hunt and getting your birds!

Later,

SD


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice zim. Those look like some nice toms there.Great pic with a great storie.thanks for sharing zim.


----------

